

Ross Perot Jr and Google's Founders Launching a New Asteroid Mining Operation? - yesbabyyes
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27776/

======
googoobaby
Interesting but how does "Space Tourist" give one additional credibility other
than as one who's written a large check?

